# Mark's Bait n Tackle



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Went to his shop today, wow!!!!! what a selection. He puts the big chain stores to shame on inventory and prices.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, I have bought most of my Ice Fishing Gear from Mark's Bait & Tackle. Try out the Red Maggots with a Pin-Min when you go Ice Fishing this year.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just received my order of Joe Pikulski's Tournament Series Kodiak Tungsten Jigs in size 4g and 5g. The Jaw Jacker's will be in early next week. Anyone who ordered an Arctic Armor Suit can pick them up, they also arrived today..........Mark


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

I wish everyone would stop by Mark's Tackle shop. You wouldn't believe the fine, huge selection he has to offer. YOU WILL BE AMAZED..I Promise. If you can't find it there, you won't find it anywhere. I have been there myself and only dream of having the inventory he has. He will tell you the truth about what he uses to get the fish to bite,and your best odds on where to fish in that area. Please stop by and check out his shop. Just remember what I said earlier, You will be amazed......Thank you


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Mark, I'm coming up to Mentor next Wed on business and hope to stop in and check out your shop. I hope it's all everyone says it is because I am going to stock up for the ice season. I also hope to stop by Land Big Fish too. Should be a good trip!!!! Or should I say expensive trip!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Mark, I'm coming up to Mentor next Wed on business and hope to stop in and check out your shop. I hope it's all everyone says it is because I am going to stock up for the ice season. I also hope to stop by Land Big Fish too. Should be a good trip!!!! Or should I say expensive trip!


Mark has a Wall of Tackle that unfolds to show another Wall of Tackle inside. It's really cool to see.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark when are you getting the jawjackers? I'll be up that way Sunday. You will be open right. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Quackpot, I sent Matt at Jaw Jackers a check earlier this week. Since it's my first order, he won't ship till he deposits and the check clears. My quess is I'll have them by next weekend.I'll let everyone know when they're in the shop..............Mark


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

_Land Big fish is just around the corner from Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle. (hint-Hint)_


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

*We are selling all of our Ice Auger blades at our old prices from 1998 when I had to close our first store. Just found'em in the basement. Gift certificates also available. Free Hot Coffee for each GOOD Fishing Story. Please support your local Tackle Shops. Thank you. *


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ron, good luck to you this winter,if there's anything I can do to help just ask.
Unless anyone has previously owned a baitshop, they have no idea what it takes to keep a store open, especially during these hard times............Mark


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Today I drove 285 ml round trip to marks and WOW!!! This guy has every jig you could ever want or need new and old. His place is wall to wall and a heck of a nice guy. Well worth the trip. I think we talked about 2 hours. Got my Artic Armor, 2 rods,2 reels and some jig's and vibie's. All at fair prices. All I can say about his bait shop is he should be on discovery chanel HORDERS. I have never seen so much ice gear in my 51yrs in one place big or small. Thank you Mark and good luck. Bruce


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Bruce, it was a pleasure to spend some time with you yesterday. I try to have a little of everything, but mostly have alot of everything. The worst thing any baitshop owner can tell a customer is "Sorry, But We Don't Carry That Item In The Shop". I'm ready for the season, bring on the ice...............Mark

FYI: I have a couple custom walleye colors in 3/16oz and 1/4oz Vib-e's being made exclusively for my shop by Rod Benders Tackle. I should have them in stock by the end of the week.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Just left mark's a few minutes ago. Picked up so more jigs. I drove 144.3 miles one way and it's worth the trip. Thanks again mark 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Need..to..stop..in...I.pass..by..it..2..times..a.day


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

I was just up at Mark's also this morning. What a great place to find the lures and tackle from years ago, as well as the most recent items. Lots and Lots of cool stuff. I am still like a kid in a candy store when I go there. Mark is a really cool cat that will help you find anything you will ever need. Guaranteed.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mark, whats your address again ? Gotta get up there and pick up my AA mittens.

Lovin


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovin life said:


> Mark, whats your address again ? Gotta get up there and pick up my AA mittens.
> 
> Lovin


Mark's Bait & Tackle
7271 St. Rt. 14
Ravenna, OH 44266
(330) 296-FISH



Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...hlight=marks+bait+tackle&page=3#ixzz1gv4GhfHG


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks. Hope to make it up this week !


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

What are your hours around the holidays? Specifically New Years weekend. I may try to head that way on Monday after if you are open.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Thanks. Hope to make it up this week !


me too! Im excited lol!


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Mark I think you can see by the lack of posts your profits would be better off on other avenues


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

After the holidays I'll be closed WED and Sundays till ice up. During the ice season I'll go back to opening the baitshop open 7 days a week. My current hours are 9am to 5pm. When the ice gets here my hours will be the following:

Mon-Thurs 8am to 6pm
Fri-Sun 7am to 6pm

I am willing to open at 6am on the weekends if the business is there......Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

75slick said:


> Well Mark I think you can see by the lack of posts your profits would be better off on other avenues


Slick, its getting harder and harder to keep the shop going and keep the doors open. I can't afford to go backwards any further than I already have. The only ones that can understand the daily struggles are the current baitshop owners. I'll need to make a serious decision the next couple months if things don't change. If I knew 7 years ago what I know now, I can honestly say I would have taken another path in life.............Mark


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Mark,

I will see you tomorrow around 11. I felt sure you would be open then, but thanks for posting your hours anyway. I am coming with cash in-hand to stock up for the ice season. LOL I never said how much cash! I'm certain I will leave with a thinner wallet then when I arrive.

Jeff


----------

